# Do you smoke or grill?



## bigbo4988 (Jan 12, 2008)

Any of you do any smoke cooking? I had a small smoker once, but never really used it and finally gave it away. I have some friends that use one for ribs and salmon and stuff. I thought about getting another one after eating some of their smoked foods


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

They take a long time to cook in don't they? A lot longer than cooking on the grill?

I've often wondered myself what the advantages were?


----------



## Willy (Jan 11, 2008)

I am a griller myself. Never been a big fan of smoked food. I have tried smoked salmon and its not bad, but i prefer to grill salmon, and especially ribs and stuff.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I prefer to grill because of the flavor. The grill gives it added flavor that I like. It's also quicker to fix food. The smoker takes too long. Perhaps a patient person would use it. I think the grill is more versatile and you can do different things.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

I also prefer grilling, mainly because of the flavor. I have never been much on smoked food personally


----------



## Dash D (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, I guess there is one alternative, the rocket grill. You seen that yet, its here

Interesting concept I guess, using grill pouches or bags to cook.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

This is amazing indeed. I have never seen anything like it before. You have the Foreman grill which is similar. I have one of those but never use it. I deep fry shrimp, and cheese sticks. They come our perfectly, but I use a fry pan - medium for it.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I only use the grill myself. I grill several times a week at home, several times a day while camping. Cooking is all part of it for us, and I prefer to do most of it on the grill.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Here's the important thing about men cooking. We are usually happy about it, no matter what it is. Some are good at cooking. Others aren't good at it. I still say you should get credit for trying, anyways.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Now thats the right attitude. My food generally gets eaten up, but even if it didnt, at least the wife doenst have to deal with cooking. :thumbup2:


grace said:


> Here's the important thing about men cooking. We are usually happy about it, no matter what it is. Some are good at cooking. Others aren't good at it. I still say you should get credit for trying, anyways.


----------

